# Hilarious review about Mac Mini from a PC User



## agusgriego (Feb 3, 2005)

Read this, it's very funny how narrow minded this reviewer?? is...

http://www.divisiontwo.com/articles/MacMini2.html


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 3, 2005)

The "reviewer" isn't narrow minded - he's a *complete retard*._[size=-1][font=Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif]"While the hardware is about roughly equivalent to a Windows PC circa 1995"[/font][/size]_​_[font=Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif]
[/font]_[size=-1][font=Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif]Show me a PC from 1995 that had firewire, USB2.0, etc, etc.. and I'd be extremely impressed.
[/font][/size][size=-1][font=Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif]_"_[/font][/size][size=-1][font=Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif]_If you believe Apples marketing department, the new Mini is smaller than most packs of gum and weighs less than four quarters. Well, we received our test unit from Apple yesterday, and let me say right off the bat that those claims are a wee bit of an exaggeration."
_[/font][/size]​Steve Jobs was talking about the iPod shuffle when he said that, not the Mini!

I stopped reading at this point. Don't bother reading yourself - waste of time.

Kap


----------



## drunkmac (Feb 3, 2005)

This guy is the dumbest guy ever. Here are 3 reasons why:

#1. _If you believe Apples marketing department, the new Mini is smaller than most packs of gum and weighs less than four quarters._

I THINK YOU MEAN iPOD SHUFFLE. Dumbass.

#2. _The Expense of a parallel port, ps/2 port, etc._

Ok. That is from like 1996. No one uses Parallel. No one uses PS/2 or any of that other crap. Stop whining.

#3. He puts after his name, *MCSE*

Yeah great. Any friggin 16 year old can get one in high school in their spare time. It's not a title. That's like me saying "I know HTML." Vince Veneziani, HTML

I seriously wish this guy a horrible life. I love my mac and I'm gonna harassss him. OH! I just saw! He comes from *DeVry Institute*. Great. It's just a tech certification school around here in Philadelphia. Get a life/job dude. I just wrote him the longest e-mail ever about his intelligence being non-existant. Oh god I'm sick.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 3, 2005)

If you look at the rest of the site, it seems as though it's all just pure sarcasm.  Check out the one about the guy who installed Linux for his grandmother.  "Which would she like best: LILO or Grub??"  I mean, c'mon...

Too me, it seems more like poking fun at MCSEs than bashing the Mac.

Read it again with this in mind, and you'll see the humor.


----------



## gerbick (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow.  The lack of humor above is amazing.

Calm down.  This is what is commonly called satire...


----------



## pigdog (Feb 3, 2005)

Easy boys & girls... Like gerbick said, it's just a satirical site. I saw the same thing happen the Australian mac page, appletalk.com.au - people were going nuts over the article!

By they way, the "Linux for his grandmother" piece is a crack up.


----------



## scruffy (Feb 4, 2005)

Man that is funny

Apple includes a program called Mail, which is like a stripped-down email client that cant execute scripts or open attachments without user intervention.* 

Woohoo!


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 4, 2005)

* My Office 2003 CD would not install, despite claims I had heard from Mac fanboys that OS X is compatible with Office.* Heck, the Internet Explorer icon isnt even out on the taskbar by default, its buried in the c:\applications folder.* 

I see 3 things wrong with this sentence

1) he should know that a the windows version of office isn't going to work
2) he uses IE *twitch*
3) there is no C:/ drive

*sigh* so happy i am not so ignorant


----------



## pigdog (Feb 4, 2005)

It's satire!!!! The article is mean't to be a joke!!


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 4, 2005)

pigdog said:
			
		

> It's satire!!!! The article is mean't to be a joke!!


It's not good satire.

Kap


----------



## pigdog (Feb 4, 2005)

Ceroc Addict said:
			
		

> It's not good satire.
> 
> Kap



The author is really have a dig at both sides though...here he takes the piss out of windows:

"So is the mini a maxi value?* For me, clearly, no.* When I consider that a good deal of my time is spent running applications like Disk Defragmenter, Scandisk, Norton AV, Windows Update and Ad-Aware--none of which are available for the Mac platform--it doesn't make sense for me to "switch" to a Mac at this time."


----------



## Ceroc Addict (Feb 4, 2005)

pigdog said:
			
		

> The author is really have a dig at both sides though...here he takes the piss out of windows:
> 
> "So is the mini a maxi value?* For me, clearly, no.* When I consider that a good deal of my time is spent running applications like Disk Defragmenter, Scandisk, Norton AV, Windows Update and Ad-Aware--none of which are available for the Mac platform--it doesn't make sense for me to "switch" to a Mac at this time."


Don't find that particular funny either.

Kap


----------



## soulseek (Feb 4, 2005)

Its not the authors fault if you guys cant speak english.

its very clear he is being sarcastic in every sentence of his article.

and if u read it more than once you will see that he is rather ironic and mean towards pcs and windows.

i see him more as a humouristic mac enthusiast 

before commentint on the article read every bit of it more than once !!!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 4, 2005)

loved it.  "In todays climate of non-stop worms, trojans and viruses, releasing a computer with no virus removal software is irresponsible on the part of Apple." ahahahahaha i love winding people up who got they're pc tied into knots with spyware..... ahahahahahamac


----------



## ex2bot (Feb 4, 2005)

Clever, clever sarcasm. You really have to read carefully.

By the way, we CAN get Office 2003 working on a Mac Mini. Just buy the Mac adapter, called VirtualPC for $99, install your own "copy" of WindowsXP (don't steal software, what's it called when you "borrow" it for a long time?), and away you go.



Doug


----------



## Jeffo (Feb 4, 2005)

dktrickey said:
			
		

> ...what's it called when you "borrow" it for a long time?...



Permanently borrowing.


----------



## Viro (Feb 4, 2005)

It's very good sarcasm . A lot of people over on OSNews didn't get it either.


----------



## delsoljb32 (Feb 4, 2005)

"no 5.25 bays", is he referring to the 5.25 floppy disks?? that is absolutely insane! hahah
"no PS/2" , wtf!?!?! no one uses PS/2 anymore either. I realize the humor here, this guy is secretly a Mac FAN! hahah. he may as well have written a piece about how he got a new car and hated it b/c it would not accept the factory radio from his '89 Geo Metro.


----------



## nixgeek (Feb 4, 2005)

delsoljb32 said:
			
		

> "no PS/2" , wtf!?!?! no one uses PS/2 anymore either.



Hey!  I still use a PS/2 mouse on my Moto StarMax!!


----------



## MBHockey (Feb 4, 2005)

hahaha...very funny    My favorite part of the satire:



> Poor standards compliance: Apple's Safari web browser often fails to render MSN properly.


----------



## Krevinek (Feb 4, 2005)

Satire is lost on you. 



			
				drunkmac said:
			
		

> This guy is the dumbest guy ever. Here are 3 reasons why:
> 
> <SNIP>
> 
> ...



This is true, at my high school we had a group of people get an MCSE, that is just how useless it is. 



> I seriously wish this guy a horrible life. I love my mac and I'm gonna harassss him. OH! I just saw! He comes from *DeVry Institute*. Great. It's just a tech certification school around here in Philadelphia. Get a life/job dude. I just wrote him the longest e-mail ever about his intelligence being non-existant. Oh god I'm sick.



Wow, such DeVry hate. The funny part is that those of us going to DeVry for a semi-reasonable degree make fun of the guys getting tech certs too. 

Seriously though, the entire thing is satire, down to the MCSE line, and the DeVry 'degree'. Have you seen the picture used for this person's page? Yeah, you will understand that this isn't stupidity, it is satire through showing stupidity.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 4, 2005)

look for the "Windows No" article, same site.  another example of this guys sarcasm - it is a website full of geek satire, it's just soooo subtle it gets the forums lighting up like blackpool...... ahahahahaha lovin it


----------



## applewhore (Feb 4, 2005)

Can someone please post the entire article?

I'm in Dubai and this is what I see when I click on the link!  :


----------



## symphonix (Feb 4, 2005)

OK, here we go.
It looks like the site is blocked because it is a satire blog site that covers politics as well as technology.  I'd consider clicking on the feedback button, because I couldn't see anything there that would really count as objectionable.
The funniest thing I encountered was a new site one of the bloggers has setup: "DELLRumors.com"
Anyway, here we go ...



> Mac Mini: The Emperor's New Computer
> by Jorge Lopez, MCSE
> Technology Insider
> ©2005 Divisiontwo Magazine
> ...


----------



## Go3iverson (Feb 4, 2005)

We all got a good laugh at work today reading that.  If he was serious, which he obviously wasn't, then wow, but luckily the world didn't explode when he posted this!


----------



## scruffy (Feb 4, 2005)

Lt. Mjr. Burns - Lighting up like Blackpool - I like that.  Are you in that part of the world?


----------



## applewhore (Feb 5, 2005)

thanks, symphonix for posting the review...

What a weird one...  At times he's incredibly witty, and at others he just makes me think "WTF"?


----------



## chrisjasper (Feb 9, 2005)

I think the link right at the bottom of the page to an article about Mattels BarbieOs kinda gives away that this is a joke.


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 12, 2005)

symphonix said:
			
		

> OK, here we go.
> It looks like the site is blocked because it is a satire blog site that covers politics as well as technology. I'd consider clicking on the feedback button, because I couldn't see anything there that would really count as objectionable.
> The funniest thing I encountered was a new site one of the bloggers has setup: "DELLRumors.com"
> Anyway, here we go ...


Careful... Don't want to get MacOSX.com banned in Dubai too.


----------



## dantethered (Mar 14, 2005)

agusgriego said:
			
		

> Read this, it's very funny how narrow minded this reviewer?? is...
> 
> http://www.divisiontwo.com/articles/MacMini2.html



lol, very funny.


----------



## chornbe (Mar 14, 2005)

agusgriego said:
			
		

> Read this, it's very funny how narrow minded this reviewer?? is...
> 
> http://www.divisiontwo.com/articles/MacMini2.html



He's an ass and doesn't understand modern computing, target audiences, soft sell, transitional users... and pretty much EVERYTHING else in the world.


----------



## Qion (Mar 14, 2005)

chornbe said:
			
		

> He's an ass and doesn't understand modern computing, target audiences, soft sell, transitional users... and pretty much EVERYTHING else in the world.



Yeah, I'm kind of torn between the two extremes. I mean, he could just be a total dumbass and write this out of pure stupidity. Or, he could be a witty tech geek that wants to make his own little evil subtle jokes. I think this is just really bad subtle humor though, because I mean you can't be THAT stupid if your majoring in a tech degree.


----------



## Decado (Mar 14, 2005)

please close this thread. it is a satire. a really obvious one if you belong to the ironic generation  
end of story.


----------



## ziess (Mar 14, 2005)

Jesus peeps! It's from the same people that brought you http://www.dellrumors.com, "reviews" the PowerBook G5 (http://www.divisiontwo.com/articles/appleweek1.html , while on the same page reporting that Apple are suing Fiona Apple for copyright infringement), describes a Linux setup for the authors Grandma as being "as easy to use as*Macintosh System*7" and rates crap windows utility software as 5 star. Software that blends, "online gambling with personal information management and e-wallet functionality, CasinoBar can add up to serious time savings and serious winnings the more you use it.

It's a J-O-K-E!


----------



## fryke (Mar 14, 2005)

It's satire alright, but they've got MUCH better articles on divisiontwo... For example about raising gay toddlers...


----------



## chornbe (Mar 14, 2005)

(sigh) I fell for it. That'll teach me to try to read stuff I care about while I'm at work.


----------

